# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, удалить программу

## Эйфория

Здравствуйте.

 Пытаюсь переустановить iTunes, как описано здесь http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1925?viewlocale=ru_RU
 Но один из компонентов - Apple Software Update ни через "Установку и удаление" ни через CCleaner удалить невозможно,
 т.к. выскакивает такое сообщение:



А потом окно: "В процессе установки произошла неисправимая ошибка"

 Если в CCleaner просто нажать "Удалить", то выскакивает окошко "Cannot delete MSI Installer"
 Боюсь, что теперь iTunes нормально не установить, а он очень нужен в ближайшее время... (

 Подскажите, пожалуйста, как удалить Apple Software Update?
 Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

Попробуйте Windows Install Clean Up.

----------


## VictorVG

Или демона сначала остановить. Процесс MsiExec. С сей работой прекрасно справится Process Hacker - текущая стабильная версия 2.19, в разработке 2.20. Я его для себя и других собираю, и Вы можете взять его бнарные сборки на Ru-board в теме по нему. Последняя на данный момент сборка лежит у меня на Народе - Process_Hacker_2.20_SVN-r4396-bin.7z (архив 7-Zip 9.23 Alpha, LZMA, SOLID, распкуется чем угодно - на деле я его p7Zip 9.20 FreeBSD 9 паковал.. В архиве оба варианта - Zip + установочный, инструкции, документация. Только сразу подсказка - плагины должны лежать в каталоге ./plugins/ без вложенных подкаталогов иначе программа их не загрузит. Мне она удобна своими огромными возможностями - от управления процессами, до установки/удаления/редактирования/управления демонов и драйверов и контроля сети/дискового ввода-вывода. Интерфейс правда англоязычный, но зато в отличии от Русиновича с его застывшим в развитии Process Explorer-ом в Process Hacker-е его автор wj32 оперативно исправляет обнаруженные ошибки и процесс активно развивается, ну и плюс к тому программа умеет искать в ОЗУ и скрытые процессы. И несколько раз имя сшибал процессы руткитов. Ну не везёт сей публике, убивают её не дав навредить. :Sad:  Знать судьба её такая. :Cheesy:  

Так что если нужно, то можно и им воспользоваться. И плюс есть такой деинсталлятор - Revo Uninstaller - он не плохо с работой справляется, но не надо ставить его на параноидальный режим поиска - тут он способен ещё больше дров наломать. Как авторы в коде установили режим, так и оставьте, этого хватит. Только будьте внимательны глядя что удалять собрались чтобы лишнее не удалить. Я когда в первый раз его на стенде пробовал документации не имел и эти ошибки сделал. Но одно дело стенд, он для того и служит всё пробовать, а другое дело рабочая система. Там опыты запрещены по страхом смерти.

----------


## Vkk

> Попробуйте Windows Install Clean Up.


Спасибо огромное,вроде как помогло. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

